# melamine reptile rack heating



## CSTONE (Apr 23, 2012)

just after some advice on heating for a reptile rack. tubs will house stimos and childrens. whats better heat cord or heat tape/pad ?. also who is a good supplier of flat bottom plastic tubs ?
cheers


----------



## Bez84 (Apr 23, 2012)

50w heat cords are what i use in my racks, one strip for the hatchy rack, 2 strips for the adult rack.. 
Tubs used are 41l bells underbed storage tubs for the adult rack and 7 litre sistema tubs for the hatchy rack.


----------



## rvcasa (May 9, 2012)

CSTONE said:


> ...whats better heat cord or heat tape/pad ?




Here's a tutorial to build racks with heat cord: (page 17)
View attachment 251289


----------



## yommy (May 9, 2012)

i've never seen heat cord 'burn out' but have seen plenty of examples of heat pad/tape doing it. With either go for quality and use a thermostat.

I run heat cord alot though you will need to route the area for about 1/3 to1/2 the tub.

As for tubs, i run a 7lt seimester tub (for hatchies) these are found in the plastic section of most supermarkets for around $10ea.
Or if your after bigger tubs for different animals good old bunnings does the trick.
You should custom your rack to the size of your tub not the other way round.

One thing i would recommend for the rack is 'no lids' the roof act as the lid with a 1mm gap, makes cleaning and feeding such a quich and easy process.


----------



## wokka (May 10, 2012)

Try to get tubs with smooth bottoms, that have no feet so the tub bottom sits on the tape or cord without an air gap in between.


----------

